# Heading for Portuguese Algarve return in Summer



## MunsterFan (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi folks, we’ve been looking at this site for a while now and were really impressed with the knowledge base, the ethos and black humour. BUT, we may be hijacking this site as we are no longer actual Motor home owners (_formerly had a Chausson Welcome 8_) and now have a 2004 Hymer 545DB caravan pulled by a 2008 Hyundai 2.2L Santa Fe. We looked, but didn’t find Motorhome ownership listed as a prerequisite for membership anywhere.  So here we are, Irish Pat and American Deborah and Betsy Blues Skies (_AKA ‘Feck’....sigh....don't ask its a husband thing_) our Rhodesian Ridgeback. So this may be our first and last contact…………. But we LOVE remote wild camping, trout fishing, mountain hiking, dancing, reading, cooking, eating, visiting and just sittin’ doin’ nuttin’. Pat’s a retired Limerick City firefighter & electrician, I’m a retired entrepreneur & forest firefighter and between us we’ve 7-children and 6-grandchildren. 

We’re located in the middle of France and slow driving to the Portuguese Algarve right after the New Year to camp for a few months. This will be our first wild camping in Europe (we did Oregon/NZ). I lived in logging and gold mining camps from Alaska to Yosemite with my four brothers and sisters as a kid and it was ALL ‘wild camping’… but we just called it home. We’ve lots of questions and would be interested in meeting up with folks who might be camping in this neck of the woods this winter/spring? We’ve WHATS APP on our phones cheap ‘n easy. Oh, we’ve a little 13W suitcase solar panel and inverter to keep leisure battery topped and invested in very quiet Honda EU10i generator, hope to build a bit of a sauna on longer stay locations…..it’s just a thought…… just another sittin’ doin’ nuttin’ kinda thought…. anyway hello.


----------



## John H (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi

Wildcamping in Spain and Portugal is very easy - especially away from the coast. There are also an increasing number of free aires (see CAMPINGCAR-INFOS) but a word of warning - aires are designed specifically for motorhomes and we have witnessed the police moving on caravans from these sites in Spain.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 19, 2014)

*Just get down here !*

I'll probably be stripped of my membership when  I admit that we have just spent a night on Olhao Campsite, on the coast, east of Faro. Due to an electrical fault.... Honest !  

    It was cheap, not too full and surprisingly nice .  It might be the Ideal place for you to set up a base, explore the area and it's possibilities and meet like minded folk for more info.

    Hope this helps .. Happy camping !


----------



## kenspain (Dec 19, 2014)

Also don,t try wildcamping in Spain because if you leave your caravan on its own the police can remove it if your in a car park it must stay attached to the car at all times :wave:


----------



## MunsterFan (Dec 20, 2014)

*Omg*

Kenspain and JohnH what valuable information..thank you SO much! We will be conscious and thoughtful! Sometimes I forget that I'm not in America where you can drive down a dirt road for a hour or two and easily camp for a while. 
It's our intention that if we find a sweet spot where we want to camp for a while that we'll contact the owners for permission. Generally this works.  Any other safety news or data on rights and wrongs of camping in Span or Portugal let us know. Again thank you
Deborah


----------



## MunsterFan (Dec 20, 2014)

*on our way*

Pauljenny...we are on our way! Can't leave until 2nd-3rd Jan, but plan on motoring straight through France and Spain but on a max of 4-hours of driving per day leaving from a village near Lyon.  So we'll give you a shout when we get close....we read the Algarve weather aloud to each other like giving a mental massage....can't wait...foggy and cold here.


----------



## MunsterFan (Dec 20, 2014)

*camping in France in winter....*


----------



## snowbirds (Dec 20, 2014)

*Camping Sites*

Hi MunsterFan,

Here are are a couple of sites we used on the way back from Portugal ACSI Taken.Camping Haro 2365 in book/Camping Regio at Salamanca owned by hotel hot water showers etc discount in Hotel for campers 2398acsi/Camping Caceres 2410 acsi plots have own private toilet and shower on you plot/2410acsi/Evora Orbital 2460 acsi/Costa de Caparica in the town behind beach 2458acsi below Lisbon/Parque de Campismo camping near Odivelas at peaceful site overlooking big lake.not acsi.Any more directions come back to me.

Regards Snowbirds. Ps all will take caravans they are not Aires.






MunsterFan said:


> Hi folks, we’ve been looking at this site for a while now and were really impressed with the knowledge base, the ethos and black humour. BUT, we may be hijacking this site as we are no longer actual Motor home owners (_formerly had a Chausson Welcome 8_) and now have a 2004 Hymer 545DB caravan pulled by a 2008 Hyundai 2.2L Santa Fe. We looked, but didn’t find Motorhome ownership listed as a prerequisite for membership anywhere.  So here we are, Irish Pat and American Deborah and Betsy Blues Skies (_AKA ‘Feck’....sigh....don't ask its a husband thing_) our Rhodesian Ridgeback. So this may be our first and last contact…………. But we LOVE remote wild camping, trout fishing, mountain hiking, dancing, reading, cooking, eating, visiting and just sittin’ doin’ nuttin’. Pat’s a retired Limerick City firefighter & electrician, I’m a retired entrepreneur & forest firefighter and between us we’ve 7-children and 6-grandchildren.
> 
> We’re located in the middle of France and slow driving to the Portuguese Algarve right after the New Year to camp for a few months. This will be our first wild camping in Europe (we did Oregon/NZ). I lived in logging and gold mining camps from Alaska to Yosemite with my four brothers and sisters as a kid and it was ALL ‘wild camping’… but we just called it home. We’ve lots of questions and would be interested in meeting up with folks who might be camping in this neck of the woods this winter/spring? We’ve WHATS APP on our phones cheap ‘n easy. Oh, we’ve a little 13W suitcase solar panel and inverter to keep leisure battery topped and invested in very quiet Honda EU10i generator, hope to build a bit of a sauna on longer stay locations…..it’s just a thought…… just another sittin’ doin’ nuttin’ kinda thought…. anyway hello.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Dec 23, 2014)

I guess the difference you may immediately see is the lack of space over here in Europe compered to Alaska and America,  especially if you ever come to England.  However Scotland would suit you but not in winter I'm thinking.  Most of the land is owned by somebody so they dont want nobody's staying on it. If you search around for the spain and Portugal threads you will find lots of info. Portugal seems to get the thumbs up apart from fathoming the road toll system. In Spain the advice is to keep away from the popular Mediterranean places where the scallywags operate.
By the way I was wild camping in Scotland in September and shared my placement with a wild camper in a tent!!!


----------



## witzend (Dec 23, 2014)

Licence required to sea fish in Portugal


----------



## kenspain (Dec 23, 2014)

witzend said:


> Licence required to sea fish in Portugal



Also in any fresh water


----------



## witzend (Dec 23, 2014)

kenspain said:


> Also in any fresh water



wasn,t sure about that but arn,t surprised but fished in the sea a dozen times and only found out on here after the fact


----------



## kenspain (Dec 23, 2014)

I go for 3 months and every time it,s getting harder getting the licence because a lot of our friends have moved back so looks like this year i will have to open a bank account there thats were you get the licence from the ATM wont take my English or Spanish card


----------



## MunsterFan (Dec 24, 2014)

*fishing*

Oh my goodness I ASSUMED I'd have to buy a fishing licence, trout is my favorite hunt....adventuring up steams in strange lands, no chattin', no sounds but wind n water,....my happiness.  I don't have a Portuguese bank account. But my Goddaughter who owns the Gite where we live was born in Portugal and is putting on a big Christmas dinner with over 22 family members coming all with animated personalities and only speaking Portuguese and French with plans to help us with our trip to their home land. I'm sure a bank account will be found.  Pat and I only speak English and a rural farmers Bavarian. But no matter it'll be a fun supper. This was a very opportune notification. 
Any tips of what the fish like to bite? lures, worms, bacon, etc.? 
THANK YOU very much and Merry Christmas


----------



## MunsterFan (Dec 24, 2014)

*lookn' for a home*

just a wee heads up. We ARE looking to buy a home in the Travira area if anyone is selling.


----------



## MunsterFan (Dec 24, 2014)

*Snowbirds*

Good news: THANK YOU. Our ACSI should arrive soon... this kind of information is what we are seeking. Will see if we can locate what you sent us and get back to you. Big cooking day today starting early got fire cracking as it heats the farm house too and the frost is twenty feet high! MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 24, 2014)

*Tavira house buying.*



MunsterFan said:


> just a wee heads up. We ARE looking to buy a home in the Travira area if anyone is selling.



Look on line at local newspapers ....   Portugal News and Algarve Resident.

   Come down and check with the local banks who have mortgage defaulted properties on their books .

      Use Estate agents as a last resort.

     Happy Xmas !


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## Daveandjacqui (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi can anyone give us any advice on how best to deal with electrical tolls on Portuguese motorways ?
Thanks
Dave and jacqui


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 4, 2015)

*Simples !*

At the border , read instructions, drive into the special lane where your number plate is read. Put credit/ debit card in slot on machine , if accepted ... Bob's yer mother's brother.

  If not , either don't use the motorway, which is much more fun, or do what the Spanish, French,etc do... Just drive on regardless.

  It's cheating the local taxman, but if they are so inefficient... they deserve it . the crappy system has been up and running long enough . The locals resent paying for this reason.


----------



## Daveandjacqui (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## n brown (Feb 4, 2015)

whoever thought up the stupid system has obviously never stood on a m/way bridge and marvelled at how quiet the roads are. all to save employing a few youngsters at minimum wage to run the toll booths,from what i can gather.
maybe it's the same committee that came up with the roundabout with a road running through the middle, or put up the 'no entry' signs in Messines,where you could drive in, but legally,you couldn't drive out again ! or the lovely bit of fast straight road leading to the new Portimao bridge,before they built the bridge ! i don't know how many died or were injured at the sudden right angle bend,but there was fresh debris every time i went past.


----------

